

An interesting probability game - strategy
http://mindyourdecisions.com/blog/2010/11/16/an-interesting-probability-game/#more-2981

======
Jabbles
"some" means "any":

Bob tells Alice to draw repeatedly from the uniform distribution on [0,1]
until her current draw is less than _any_ previous draw, and he will pay her
$n, where n is the number of draws. What is the average value of this game for
Alice?

